# Help me stop worrying please!



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

So Phoebe is 5 1/2 months and has been such an easy puppy so far...completely regular poops, great appetite, etc.

Last Thursday evening she began throwing up her undigested food, total of 6 bouts of vomiting until her tummy was empty. Then she went and laid down in her crate and fell asleep so we were cautiously optimistic that she had just possibly been too rowdy after she just ate.

Friday am she seemed fine, had her usual morning poop, ate her breakfast without incident, but at lunch she started throwing up again  

Called the vet and took her straight in, they kept her overnight to rehydrate her and gave her a series of barium x-rays through the night and thankfully there is no obstruction. The vet said she may have just eaten something outside that didn't agree with her or possible a tummy virus.

Saturday morning she seems fine again so they sent us home with cans of EN easily digestible food with instruction to only give her that for Saturday and Sunday and reintroduce her kibble back on Monday. 

She ate her breakfast fine yesterday, had a regular poop, lots of energy, ate dinner ok, then at around 9:00 pm kept going to her bowl and looking at me so I gave her another 1/4 cup of kibble and bang...up it all came. But not more than 10 minutes later she is back at her bowl again!! Ughhh.

We put her back on the easily digestible food again this morning.

Is this common in Cockapoos? or puppies in general?? We are first time puppy owners to I'm feeling very overwhelmed and worried sick!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like she maybe just got a bit too greedy last night. I would go back to light food and reintroduce her food gradually and keep portions light. If she normally eats her kibble dried I would soak it for a few days when going back it too as it can be easier on the tummy that way whilst her system is settling down.

Hope she is soon a lot better.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> It sounds like she maybe just got a bit too greedy last night. I would go back to light food and reintroduce her food gradually and keep portions light. If she normally eats her kibble dried I would soak it for a few days when going back it too as it can be easier on the tummy that way whilst her system is settling down.
> 
> Hope she is soon a lot better.


Thanks so much for responding  So when you soak her food do I just add a little water to it to give to her? She has been on the same food since she was weaned so it can't be that she has just developed an intolerance to it right?

I keep telling myself that if she has lots of energy and is have normal bowel movements and still wants to eat she must be o.k.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If soaking I add really hot water (from the kettle) and let it swell with the water and then cool down before feeding


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, I fully sympathise, Poppy had some very dodgy stomach issues throughout her puppyhood and became very picky about kibble as well, so we eventually moved to wet and she's never turned it down (although I'm not advising that you change!). I wouldn't worry too much (given that you've had a vet check) it takes longer than you think to get back to normal food, they seem fully recovered so you're tempted to do too much too soon, especially when they're obviously hungry  and then bam, up it comes! Soaked kibble sounds like an excellent plan. We used to poach chicken, white fish or scrambled egg as her 'gentle option' for a few days, a lot of people say rice too but that made her worse  Good luck!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If Max gets a funny tummy I go back to feeding little and often and stick to bland foods, egg is a favourite,chicken another, a little probiotic yogurt helps too. Give her more time and make sure she keeps hydrated.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I wonder maybe she's eating it too fast.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lindor said:


> I wonder maybe she's eating it too fast.


That is very possible and it may be worth getting a feeding bowl that slows eating down.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> If soaking I add really hot water (from the kettle) and let it swell with the water and then cool down before feeding


Ok perfect, we will do that for her and see how she copes  I really appreciate it.



Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, I fully sympathise, Poppy had some very dodgy stomach issues throughout her puppyhood and became very picky about kibble as well, so we eventually moved to wet and she's never turned it down (although I'm not advising that you change!). I wouldn't worry too much (given that you've had a vet check) it takes longer than you think to get back to normal food, they seem fully recovered so you're tempted to do too much too soon, especially when they're obviously hungry  and then bam, up it comes! Soaked kibble sounds like an excellent plan. We used to poach chicken, white fish or scrambled egg as her 'gentle option' for a few days, a lot of people say rice too but that made her worse  Good luck!


I suspect we rushed her recovery  she seemed so full of zip! I don't believe raising my 2 children was this complicated!! hahaha Scrambled egg sounds nice and easy on her tummy as well. thanks for chiming in.



Cat 53 said:


> If Max gets a funny tummy I go back to feeding little and often and stick to bland foods, egg is a favourite,chicken another, a little probiotic yogurt helps too. Give her more time and make sure she keeps hydrated.


She seems to be drinking well thankfully. I will try the egg and chicken! She had a plastic Nylabone that she uses for teething but had chewed it so that tiny pieces of plastic were coming off so we tossed it out and replaced it with a Yak Milk teething thingy that was recommended by the pet store...we should probably eliminate that for the time being also maybe?



Lindor said:


> I wonder maybe she's eating it too fast.


Last night it seemed almost like she did...she has never really been so obvious with gesturing toward her bowl for food so maybe she got a little over zealous. It was hard to ignore her when she went back to her bowl and looked so pitiful.... We distracted her with some cuddles


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy had a yak milk chew that she loved but had disastrous tummy results


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poppy had a yak milk chew that she loved but had disastrous tummy results


 Oh dear...good to know! We will be shelving that then. Thanks Marion


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Possible food allergy?
Lucia developed one to grain and just started regurgitating her kibble. After the vet visit and a reintroduction to a grain free kibble all was well.


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

theaccessman said:


> Possible food allergy?
> Lucia developed one to grain and just started regurgitating her kibble. After the vet visit and a reintroduction to a grain free kibble all was well.


That's more what it seems to be...regurgitation more than vomiting. No sound of retching...just there it is suddenly on the floor. Maybe an allergy..I will keep it in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

We soaked her food and it's bedtime and no sign of tummy troubles! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Do by is 6 months old and has had tummy upsets and been sick he kept eating when he was over excited so was sick I agree with feeding little and often best thing till tummy settles or try feeding when in quiet state x


----------

